# more frequent poops with better food?



## dogmom2 (Sep 26, 2010)

My new vet recommended I change food after years of feeding my dogs poorly(iams). Since they are seniors, and both have arthritis, we are going grain-free to see if it helps. I have tried both instinct, and evo and they are going more often, I thought it was supposed to be less. Am I overfeeding? I'm just following the guidelines on the bag, and they're not gaining any extra weight.

thanks, diana


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

You don't say which version of Instinct you used; but all EVO is very high protein(>40%) and fat(>20%). My 2 Standard Poodles(1 1/2 & 3 years) couldn't take the rich food(blow-out stools). I've had great results with the moderate protein(32-34%) and fat(15-18%) grain free foods. I have been feeding GO Natural Endurance. I am rotating in ACANA Wild Praire. I tried one bag off Blue Buffalo Wilderness Chicken with no problem; but with them being hit with a second food recall, I decided not to continue. My very senior Siberian Husky likes the GF food mixed in with her senoir diet which I want to move away since Innova is now part of the P&G. You can go to dogfoodadvisor.com or dogfoodanalysis.com to get info on the many GF foods. 
Hope this helps


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

its possible you are overfeeding. id cut back the feeding amount and see how it goes. they may poop less and still maintain their weight.

i never look at the feeding charts on bags. i go more by my dogs body condition.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I bet you are overfeeding. Loose poop means the food isn't perfectly absorbed. If you think the dogs really need all the kibble try feeding another meal each day.

Good for you! Senior dogs are the best and deserve the best.


----------



## dogmom2 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for your replies, I guess I'll try less food, and maybe try a lower protein/fat food. Yes, older dogs are great! We adopted our lab from a rescue when she was 8, she's now 12. Our boxer/pit is 9 and was adopted from the shelter at 6 months. I'll try to post their pic but not sure I'm doing it right.


----------

